# I don't know what kind of music I'm writing



## Azrayel

Hello everyone,

As suggested in the title I have some troubles identifying what style of music I write, If you could help me it would be great :


__
https://soundcloud.com/van-dahmani%2Fma-claire-de-lune-claude-debussy

You can find attached the pdf file of the song if it can help.
View attachment Right Hand.pdf

View attachment Left Hand.pdf


----------



## Phil loves classical

I find it relaxing. So music for relaxation is generally New Age.


----------



## Enthalpy

Beethoven was so deaf that all his life long, he thought he was a sculptor.


----------

